# PM-1228VF-LB PRECISION 12″X28″ LATHE



## Bamban (Mar 23, 2020)

Matt,

Why don't you have this one manufactured in Taiwan? Upgraded bearings, Taiwan quality, I will buy it over the 1236T to replace my worn out ACER 1236

Nez


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Mar 23, 2020)

Why not look in the local classified ads for a used industrial lathe? American, Japanese, European or such.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 23, 2020)

Alexander McGilton said:


> Why not look in the local classified ads for a used industrial lathe? American, Japanese, European or such.



Not in my neck if the woods. There a bunch of lathes available in Houston area mostly from oil industry. Heck, I can spin 1024 in one of them.

I sold a SBL13. Even with a professionally scraped cross slide and compound, it chatters way before the Jet1024 does on heavy cuts.

And besides I have not seen an industrial lathe with a short headstock the size of this one or the 1236 or 1340 have. Through some heroics I can chamber through the headstock of those industrial lathes, but would not rather go there.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 23, 2020)

There is not enough money in it, thats why. People in the smaller machine range are USUALLY buying on price. Believe me, I have looked in to it extensively.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm very new, but I would have bought the Taiwan 1228 with the research I was doing, and the guidance I was getting from the folks here.  On a business level I understand.


----------



## mksj (Mar 24, 2020)

You could just buy a PM-1236GT which is a higher quality lathe, if you want variable speed buy a Hitachi WJ200 or Teco E510 VFD for $300-400 and do a basic VFD install. You would have a great small 12" swing Taiwanese lathe. You hit many limitations going smaller as far as availability of chucks and accessories.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 24, 2020)

Mark,

I have a quote from Matt for a 3P 1236T. Will need your help with VFD sometime.

I tried to get a gutted version, minus all electrical, a no quote from him.

Nez


----------

